
How CNN Misled Its Viewers - 11thEarlOfMar
https://thehill.com/opinion/white-house/436059-alan-dershowitz-how-cnn-misled-its-viewers
======
zimpenfish
> So let’s hope that CNN, and other media that got it wrong, will reassess
> their approach to divisive, controversial issues. Their viewers are entitled
> to hear contrary views, even those that make them uncomfortable.

Coming from a Fox News contributor, this is a bit much to swallow.

